# idiopathic



## samanta (Feb 24, 2003)

Dear Peter,
Thank you for your response to my query is it worth going from IVF to IUI. You answered yes if we are both "idiopathic". What does that mean!

Many thanks

Samantha


----------



## sam (Mar 21, 2002)

I hope I am right Samantha, but I think Idiopathic means unexplained or that there has been no cause found for your infertility. Is that right, Peter?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Samantha,

Sorry, I should not use jargon without defining it. Idiopathic means that all of your tests are normal but you still fail to conceive naturally. It is sometimes termed 'unexplained' infertility.

Regards,

Peter



samanta said:


> Dear Peter,
> Thank you for your response to my query is it worth going from IVF to IUI. You answered yes if we are both "idiopathic". What does that mean!
> 
> Many thanks
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

It is!

Peter



sam said:


> I hope I am right Samantha, but I think Idiopathic means unexplained or that there has been no cause found for your infertility. Is that right, Peter?


----------

